# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  lost a finger

## norvel

i cut off my left index 7 weeks ago- i saw a post by a guy named "jeeplvr"
id love to get the plans you used for your finger as my fried has a 3D printer and I really need the finger!!
let me know

----------

